# Something with Mangos..



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Mangos are in season and my grandmother has been buying me boxes and boxes full of them. The only mango recipe I have is a mango mousse but my family has been getting tired of it and truthfully, I'm getting tired of making it. Any suggestions on what else I can make with them, they're the Mexican yellow mangos. The only thing is that the item must not be overly sweet or rich. My family is asian so my hands are tied down a bit because of that. Any help/suggestion would be much appreciated.
-Matthew Wong


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Mango salsa,relish,chutney.

Under ripe mangos stir fried with just about anything is great.

Mango pickles.

Fruit salads

Fried with peanut sauce.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

If you're that rich with them, mango nectar and mango sorbet. 

My mom used to buy them by the bushel. She'd peel them and strip them off the pit, then put the flesh in the freezer. When I'd visit her in December, I'd head straight for those bags of mango! They freeze well, although I don't think they'd be pretty enough to dice into a salad- more for juicy things like sauces, pulp for cakes, etc.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Stuff a duck or chicken breast with slices of mango.
Serve with a Mango Raspberry Coulis =1 mango, diced+1 cup raspberries+maybe some lemon zest, a little wine and puree. Bring to heat in the pan used to cook chicken or duck, adjust seasoning with some s&p. Simple and satisfying.

Or a Mango Cocktail sauce for boiled shrimp.

I think the new Gormet mag has a section on mangos this month too.
lates,
Jon


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Mangos and blood oranges-- little olive oil and some sea salt. yum! not together just sliced on a plate.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

they all sound great. I'm jotting all the suggestions down now for future reference. Thanks pplz.


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

My favorite new mango combo is mango w/ tarragon. MMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

How about a mango-lemon grass sauce for fish? I sweat some shallots and ginger, add white wine. Reduce as you would a butter sauce. Then add peeled and pitted mango. I then barely cover with a mixture of pineapple and orange juices and cook until tender. Just minutes before removing from the heat I add a bunch of chopped lemongrass, let it steep for a few minutes, then puree and strain the sauce.

I also like to fold diced mango and jalapenos into cooked jasmine rice and use as a bed for shrimp.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Mango and beet salad with arugula 
mango salsa for fish or chicken....mango, red onion, garlic, ginger, lime juice, cilantro, red pepper, hot peppers, Conzorsio mango viniagrette if available.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

There is also an Indian mango soup called "Fajeto". It's very yummy. Can't remember the recipe now but you can surely find it online (or ask Suvir Saran)

Pongi


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Mango Bread.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

BREAD?!?!...your kidding, you got a recipe? plz and ty.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Mango Bread

2 cups flour 
2 teaspoons baking soda
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 cup shredded coconut
1/2 cup chopped nuts
2 cups chopped mangoes
3/4 cup oil
3 eggs, beaten
2 tablespoons vanilla


Preheat to 350 degrees
Grease a 9 X 5 X 3-inch loaf pan.
Sift flour with soda and cinnamon into mixing bowl. 
Stir in sugar, coconut and nuts. 
Add remaining ingredients and mix well. 
Pour into prepared pan and bake for 1 hour and 15 minutes or until done.
Makes 1 loaf.


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

If you can find a recipe for Indian butter chicken, then ripe mango is lovely in it. Otherwise, take ghee and onion and lots of lovely curry spices, fry, and then add chicken pieces or thigh/breast meat and cook. Add thin mango slices or diced mango when the meat is tender and simmer for about 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Adjust seasoning if necessary. You might find it also benefits from the addition of a little tomato or tomato puree.


----------



## wannabake (Aug 8, 2002)

I just made the most amazing Mango and Coconut tart from Pierre Herme's Desserts. DELICIOUS...


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Pierre Herme - mmmmmmm, can't go wrong there!

:bounce:


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Ingredients:

-3 cups water
-1 cup plain yoghurt
-1 tsp chickpea flour
-3 green chillies
-7 bay leaves
-1 tsp ground ginger
-1 tsp ground turmeric
-1 tbsp brown sugar
-1 tbsp margarine
-2 tsp cumin seeds
-1/2 tsp mustard seeds
-1 red chili
-1/2 cup pureed mango
-1 tbsp chopped parsley
-salt

Process in a blender the yoghurt and water, pour them in a pot, add the chickpea flour and mix until smooth. Cook over a low heat for 10 mins, stirring. Add the green chillies, ginger, turmeric, bay leaves, sugar and salt, stir and cook other 2 mins. 
Melt the margarine in a pan and fry the cumin seeds, mustard seeds and red chilli until popping. Pour them into the pot.
Add to the sauce the pureed mango and parsley and cook for 10 mins over a medium heat, stirring occasionally.
Serve hot as a soup, or as a side with dry foods (i.e. rice dishes)

Pongi


----------



## richardl (Sep 7, 2002)

How about mango pudding?
Mix mango puree with some passion puree,sweet condensed milk and soaked gelatine, heat till warm. Then whip in ice bath till frothy, and blend in some pastry cream and fresh cream till creamy, finally blend in some cooked tapioca, pour in mold, freeze till cold. Serve with mango ice cream topped with thick coconut sauce or chocolate fudge.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I just brought back a box of mangoes, they were practically giving them away at the market. I was thinking of a mango & almond tart but mango and coconut is even more tempting.


----------



## -d- (Apr 6, 2001)

I make Kao Niow Ma-muang (Sticky rice and Mangoes).

Here's a great recipe:

Kao Niow Ma-muang 
A Recipe of Kasma Loha-unchit 
Recipe Copyright [emoji]169[/emoji] 1995 Kasma Loha-unchit. 
http://www.thaifoodandtravel.com/recipes/stickrice.html

Ingredients 
2 cups long-grain white sticky rice, sweet rice or glutinous rice 
2 cups creamy coconut milk (or one 14-oz. can) 
1/2 cup granulated sugar 
About 1 tsp. salt 
Optional flavoring: 2-3 fresh or frozen pandanus leaves (bai dteuy) or 4-5 drops jasmine ( mali) essence 
1-2 ripe mangoes, peeled and sliced

Rinse the rice once or twice, cover with water 2-3 inches above the rice line and allow to soak at least 4 hours, or overnight. The grains will absorb much of the water and grow in size. They will also soften; pressing them between your fingers will easily break them into pieces.

When ready to cook, drain the rice and steam dry (without any water) in a shallow heat-proof dish, placed on a steamer rack over a pot with 2 or more inches of water on the bottom. If you are making a large quantity, use the special sticky rice steaming basket so that the rice grains cook more evenly. When making a large batch, it also helps to turn the rice and sprinkle a little water over the top once or twice during the cooking time.

When the rice is about 20 minutes into its steaming, prepare the coconut sauce by heating the coconut milk, sugar and salt together in a saucepan. Warm the milk until the mixture is well blended and smooth. If you wish a bai dteuy (pandanus leaf) flavor, add a few fresh or frozen bai dteuy leaves and simmer with the sauce for about 10 minutes. Then, remove the leaves, and after they have cooled enough to handle, use your hand to squeeze out all the fragrant juice until the leaves are dry. Add the pressed juice to the sauce. If fresh or frozen leaves are not available, use about 1 /4 tsp. of the green bai dteuy essence. Or, if you wish a more delicate floral scent, use a few drops of mali (jasmine) essence instead. Keep the sauce warm.

When the rice is done and while it is still hot out of the steamer, pour half the coconut sauce over the rice. Stir well with a spoon to make sure all the grains are well coated. The rice should be wet but not swimming in sauce. Add more of the sauce if needed, reserving the remainder for dribbling over the top before serving. Let stand for 15-20 minutes to allow the rice grains to absorb the flavorings.

When ready to serve, dish the rice onto individual serving plates, spoon some of the reserved coconut sauce over each portion and arrange sliced mangoes over the top. Serve warm or at room temperature.

Notes and Pointers: 
The coconut sauce should have a pronounced saltiness behind the sweetness. The saltiness will help bring forth the rich flavors of coconut milk and the delicate taste of sticky rice. Also, the salty-sweetness of the flavored rice enhances rather than distracts from the fruity sweetness of mangoes.

When mangoes and durians are not in season, coconut-flavored sticky rice is served with a choice of toppings, ranging from a very sweet coconut-egg custard called sangkaya (click here for recipe) to a salty-sweet, minced dried shrimp mixture. The kanom vendor in the market usually has several choices,something to satisfy every mood and palate.

White sticky rice (kao niow) is usually labelled "glutinous rice" or "sweet rice." The following brands are all good: Golden Phoenix, Butterfly,, and Sanpatong.


----------



## happy_baker (Jun 11, 2003)

mango cake anyone?


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

umm, a mango mayonnaise is nice. Just remember to use fresh lemon juice in place of the vinegar, and you will find a relatively nice mayonnaise to use on most things, especially prawns and seafood.


----------



## drx (Jul 10, 2003)

Mango fruit salad: equal amounts mango, papaya, pineapple, apples, mandarin oranges with lime, mint, serrano pepper and evoo, brown sugar.
Mango sorbet w/ prickly pear jus, mango tuiles and candied mango strips
Mango-advocado relish for fish or chicken(goes great w/lime buerre b.)
I like to grill mangoes and use as a relish as well.
You like banana fosters? Sub mangoes for bananas and add pineapple juice along with the OJ. Really yummy.
I used to put sliced mangoes on top of a tart, carmalize sugar with a blowtorch, and top with cajeta ice cream, and sprinkle candied ginger and mango.
Most of these are desserts. I have ALOT of savory uses for mangoes.
Just my 2 cents..............


----------



## avocadosammich (Aug 21, 2003)

Here is a recipe for Mango Ginger Tofu, but I suppose the marinade can be used for just about anything

Mango Ginger Tofu

You can prepare this in several ways, it is fabulous as a grilling marinade. Here I give you conventional oven instructions. It's tropical, warm, a little spicy and a little sweet. The marinade will fill your kitchen with the most amazing scent while the tofu is cooking. This amount will feed 4 to 6 if accompanied by some jasmine rice.


Equipment

2 9x13 baking pans or 1 huge baking pan

a blender

medium sauce pot with a cover that fits 


Ingredients for the marinade

3 cloves garlic

1 jalepeno, seeded and chopped

1/4 cup fresh ginger, roughly chopped

2 teaspoons peanut oil or veg oil

2 large mangos, roughly chopped (note: you will need one more mango when cooking the tofu, see below)

1/4 cup pure maple syrup

1 cup white cooking wine (or vegetable broth)

fresh black pepper to taste

dash of salt

1/4 teaspoon allspice

2 tablespoon rice vinegar (use apple cider vinegar or red wine vinegar if you dont have rice)

juice of two limes

1 cup orange juice


Instructions
Make the marinade

In a medium sauce pan, heat the oil, add garlic, ginger and jalepeno, saute on medium heat 7 minutes, being careful not to burn the garlic.

Add 2 chopped mangos and saute 5 minutes

Add pure maple syrup and wine, cover and simmer 35 minutes; Uncover and simmer 5 more minutes

Add orange juice, vinegar, lime, black pepper, allspice and salt; Add mixture to blender, puree until smooth.

Ingredients for the tofu

2 blocks tofu extra firm tofu, drained and pressed

1 mango, sliced in long thin slices

1 red pepper, seeded and cut in long thin slices


Instructions
Preheat oven to 375

Cut tofu blocks into 8 slabs each. Place tofu in marinade in a sealable plastic bag or tupperware. Marinate in the fridge for an hour and up to overnight

Reserve about half of the marinate. Lay marinated tofu in a single layer in baking pan. Cook for 20 minutes. Flip tofu over and add more marinade. Dredge peppers and sliced mangos in marinade and add them to pan. Cook another 15 minutes. 

Heat up remaining marinade in a sauce pan and put in a bowl on the table (or floor, where ever you're eating) so guests (or room mates, or who ever is eating) can pour it over the tofu. Serve over jasmine rice, with a steamed vegetable, such as aspararus or broccoli.


----------

